# New arrival: Beijing Classic L



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

Picked this up second hand on another board the other day and it arrived today. I get now why people call out Beijing watches as such value for money. This one has a classic design (textured white dial, blued hands, Roman numerals) with some quirky touches (off centred small seconds and fat, bulging lugs) that combine to make a fun watch that I think will look good on leather with a suit and on a Nato with jeans. 
The croc pattern strap it came on is too big for me so I have it on a perlon while I wait for the replacement Rios Miami I've ordered to arrive. 
Quick stats:
38.5mm case with 18mm lugs, sappgire crystal, handwinding and hacking auto movement.

IMG_3066.JPG by Olly Clarke, on Flickr

IMG_3067.JPG by Olly Clarke, on Flickr

IMG_3068.JPG by Olly Clarke, on Flickr

IMG_3069.JPG by Olly Clarke, on Flickr

IMG_3070.JPG by Olly Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Lovely watch! Hopefully, your venture into Chinese watches will be more successful than mine was! :laugh:

The detail on the dial is very impressive, and I like the understated aesthetic very much.


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

I love this! Looks great


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great looking watch & a bit different, I like it!

Cheers Martin


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a few chinese watches over the years and have yet to hve a duff one H


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

That's nice.

I'm getting into Chinese watches now.

Although many are still homages, or draw considerable influence from others, the really are getting very impressive indeed.

I've never had a dud either. They've always been pretty good quality and the timekeeping as good (if not better) than other mech watches I own.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

That is a very nice watch, and the slightly offset second hand and dial just adds to the quirkiness. great catch... Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

@ OP,

Do you know which movement it has?


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

> I have a few chinese watches over the years and have yet to hve a duff one H


Then allow me to advise you to steer clear of the 'Minorva' brand if you want to keep your streak intact ... :taz:


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Very elegant watch, A connoisseur of the classic dress style can't find even one week spot.

In addition, to avoid the cliché, the side seconds hand gives an attractive and interesting look.










Regards, Miro.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> > I have a few chinese watches over the years and have yet to hve a duff one H
> 
> 
> Then allow me to advise you to steer clear of the 'Minorva' brand if you want to keep your streak intact ... :taz:


Never had that make ,tha ks for your advicei will remember that make in the future H


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks guys, some of my first watches were Chinese (Seagulls and Alphas) and it's good to have one again.



Garry said:


> @ OP,
> 
> Do you know which movement it has?


It's the Beijing SB1205B I think


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

If I remember, that's a good looking movement deserving of a display back.


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

Garry said:


> If I remember, that's a good looking movement deserving of a display back.


It is indeed and it has a display back, will take some pics later


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Very nice indeed.....


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Looks really nice. Digging that strap, too.


----------

